# taco leaf???



## WEEDKILLER (Feb 4, 2008)

hi all,got somethin goin on with my girls.ive read as much as i can in these forums but i would like an experienced opinion as this is my first serious grow.no name brand seeds but the leaves are real fat.i just got these goin to get a feel for it before i start a hydro grow.
400w hps,20/4,cupboard 4'x2'x6'h,plenty airflow,about 12 days,started in seedling potting mix then transplanted into organic potting mix 4 days ago from 5" to 8" pots,no signs of shock,they just kept goin,using rainwater no ph tester, not near city,leaves started to curl before transplant,good root activity,temp25 most times but it get hot here and can go up to 36 for a few hours a day but cupboard is open with an extra fan in those temps,not humid.leave look darker in the pic than what they really are.
should i try the epsom thing ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 4, 2008)

Margins of the leaves are turned up, and the tips may be twisted.  Leaves are yellowing (and may turn brown), but the veins remain somewhat green. >> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like heat stress to me how far is that light above the plants?


----------



## WEEDKILLER (Feb 4, 2008)

light was 10''-12'' away.i moved it to 18'' last night.leaves look fine except the tips are starting to turn yellow.ive also got 2 others a week behind these and they look fine.the 2 in the pic are the first 2 but one is curled way more than the other which makes me think it may not be heat stress but like i said,it does get hot here.thanks y'all


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 4, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Looks like heat stress to me how far is that light above the plants?



I'd second that notion. 36C is hot, especially for the little ones. Is that ambient temp? It can be much hotter under the lights.


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 4, 2008)

weedkiller, great post, i was wanting to post the same thing but was too couchlocked right now.  GROWDUDE, you got nooooooo clue how many of your answers i use in my grows...wish i could pack one for ya as a thanx mang!!!  this site kicks arse and the peeps are rule!!!!!!!


----------



## WEEDKILLER (Feb 5, 2008)

now plant number 2 is curling and the other 2 look like they will go the same way so i reckon you guys are right-heat stress.the ambient temps can go to 45c here at times.
when i get heat stress i have plenty of cold beer-PLENTY,but what is the best thing to do with the plants?
it was so hot today and i forgot to turn on the fan that blows on the ballast to keep it cool that the light went off.cooled the ballast and its on again.man it gets HOT here.well im off to get a cold beer,cheers.
you guys really make a difference,thanks for the advice


----------



## Growdude (Feb 5, 2008)

I would move that light at least 24" above the plants, it should not feel hot on the back of your hand at the tops of the plants.

Do you have venting to remove the heat from the grow room?


----------



## WEEDKILLER (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah GD,got an 8'' fan pulling air in and a 7'' out.the light is a hood-batwing type with open ends.i put ends on it and the 7'' is mounted to an end pulling air thru the light and the light is on top of the cupboard-wardrobe not inside to eliminate some of the radiant heat from the hood.i raise or lower the plants not the light.the whole deal works really well except its mid summer here and we get temps up to 45c this is why we drink so much cold beer  .so really the only way to keep temps under control is to a/c the grow box.hopefully i should have enuff by next summer so i wont need to grow then,only spring winter and autumn but at the moment i dont have any niether does anyone else so this has to yield me something,been not stoned for 3 months now  .i reckon theres a good chance these conditions will turn them male from what ive read.night temps are fine at 20-25c in the box.should i take them out of the box in the day and put them outside in the sun or shade  on a hot day?
apart from all this theyre growing fast and strong.it only took 3 days from germing to sprouting.
ok ive got 24'' between light and plant now,we'll see how that goes.thanks mate


----------



## WEEDKILLER (Feb 9, 2008)

well,its been a week after i increased the distance of the light to 2 foot and the leaf curl has gone and all is good


----------

